# Repro vintage 1950’s 1960’s 3/8’ Junior Toy Co. tricycle pedals white



## shawnatvintagespokes (Apr 15, 2018)

When I recently bought an early 1960’s AMF Junior Toy Company trike, I found the broken remains of a really cool pedal and decided to reproduce a close replica of it.  Here it is.  The pedals fit 3/8” crank arms.  Two sizes are currently available.  The larger size fits the original AMF Junior Toy company crank arm.  The smaller size fits the replacement front wheels you can buy from Radio Flyer’s website. 

I can customize these to fit other crank arm diameters.  They can also be customized with blue or green reflectors.  

The last few photos show the broken remains of the original pedal.  

Price is $35 per set including shipping.  A set of red push nut pedal caps is included.  Contact me if interested.


----------

